
Do Not Install Your WSL Distro from Microsoft Store - rkttu
https://medium.com/rkttu/do-not-install-your-wsl-distro-from-microsoft-store-a322b94e8e2
======
antman
Nice distro manager and perhaps also the download process could take place
within the tool

